# Advice needed whilst waiting for referral to fertility clinic



## sd84 (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi, I'm new here but hoping someone can help. My husband and I have been trying to conceive for a year now and we found out a few months ago that he has a very low sperm count (0.7million first time, 3 million next sample). His blood tests show he has low testosterone and high sex binging globulin hormone (sbgh). My blood tests have come back fine apart from borderline thyroid issue with TSH level of 4.5

We're currently waiting for the gp to receive advice from the urologist about the testosterone/sbgh issues to see if that is causing the low sperm count. We've been told 2-3 months for an appointment with the urologist and can't be referred to fertility clinic until that point. I am worried about my TSH level as have heard although it's just within the normal range that actually it is way too high to conceive. I also have a short luteal phase of only 9 days. The gp has said that will all be treated at fertility clinic but I don't understand why I can't have treatment now as now it's unlikely but there is chance to conceive naturally as there are some sperm there so I want to be I best possible health.  Does anyone know if I should be pushing for thyroid medication now and has anyone had any luck with this? Also, any advice on how to cope with waiting for referral to fertility clinic as it is taking forever? Thank you in advance!


----------



## lillieb87 (Apr 1, 2015)

hi sd I hav borderline thyroid issues I was 5.2 when referred an the clinic wouldn't treat me....I was so annoyed!! however they redid the test at the clinic an it had gone down since I had it done the month before...to 3.9.....the clinic said I was just in the range for treatment without needing to address it! treatment went ahead.....I got bfn....had thyroid retested after failed cycled was 3.2...at follow up consultant wasn't phased by it altho I questioned it as new between 1 an 2 was optimum for fertility!! still no medication given....onto round 2....got a bfp....unfortunately it only lasted a week N when I had betas checked I asked for thyroid too low an behold it was 4.8.....rang clinic.....they put me on a low dose medication...finally!! sad that it took a miscarriage for me to be listened to an I actually pointed out to consultant that I had read high thyroid can cause early miscarriage...he didn't deny it! my follow up is weds an I will not let it lay I will push to continue on the medication .....

what am trying to say is I would push an push for medication if u can...it's another tick in a box An best u get it sorted asap as if u wait till fertility clinic it's about 3 to 4 months for it to rectify they told me on cycle 1!!

good luck huni I hope u get on better than I did with the pushing!! xx


----------



## sd84 (Nov 27, 2015)

Thank you for your quick reply! Im really sorry to hear about your miscarriage and that it took that for you to be listened to. I'm going to go back to gp I think as I don't understand why they can't treat me now as she did say the fertility clinic would probably put me on low dose medication. It's so frustrating as because there is a bigger problem in terms of sperm count they don't seem to want to look at the things with me that might also not be helping. It's like they've written it off which wouldn't seem so bad if we were going to be referred anytime soon! It's good to know that it takes a few months to have an impact as that will help my argument. I don't understand why the normal range in the uk is different to other countries as 4.5 wouldn't be normal elsewhere. Good luck and I hope you have some good news soon x


----------

